

To Swift and back again (comparing the same project in Swift and ObjC) - lerno
http://swiftopinions.wordpress.com/2014/09/29/to-swift-and-back-again/

======
colinta
I've been enjoying RubyMotion since its inception, so I'm always surprised by
how many people _haven 't_ tried it. It's been a huge boon to writing apps.

I cut my teeth on app builder/interface builder about 10 years ago, back in
college, and I have never learned to love the GUI approach to building UI (nor
do I care for the XML/XAML approach of android/xamarin - just code, thank
you).

Since then I learned python, ruby, and don't feel any desire to go back to
strongly typed languages. Anyway, I hope more and more people get fed up with
Swift and join us in the RubyMotion camp. It's a ton 'o' fun. ;-)

